# Oliver, The Talking African Grey



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.jillwlang.com/videos

I especially liked the Remote Control one ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY FUNNY! Many thanks for posting!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Those are amazing videos of Oliver! It never ceases to amaze me how birds can imitate human voices, getting the timbre and resonance down pat too! I think this is the first time I've heard a bird "talk" in such a characteristically & noticeable "male" voice, lol....very cool


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny!!!! Really enjoyed watching these videos. Oliver is a very articulate speaker and seems to have a very interesting life.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, Oliver is terrific. Like Brad, I was surprised to hear the almost human like voice and most of what he says is very clear. I couldn't believe how he could make such complete sentences.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The African Grey's are particularly good "speakers" and can mimic just about any sound perfectly. I think they pick up the timbre of the voice they hear most often, and they can "speak" in the voice of more than one person.

My Junebug (CAG) usually speaks in my voice because I am her primary caretaker and the person that talks to her the most. She can, however, perfectly mimic my husband's voice too. She also has the ringing sound of the office phone and fax phone down pat. They are two very different ring tones, and she does them both perfectly.

Junebug enjoys starting out a "conversation" with a rendition of the ring tones followed by "Hello sweetheart", "How are you today?", "Hello Terry". Then on to whatever seems to be on her mind. That could be telling the dogs to "Move! Get out of the way, please!" or "Lucas, you're too loud", or something totally off the wall.

As you saw in the Oliver videos, the Grey's are perfectly capable of putting words together in fairly complex sentences and in context. Lucas, my Mobrella, "talks" a lot, but his talking is more like disorganized chattering and mumbling. When Junebug "talks", she's actually saying something in the manner that a human would.

Amazing birds!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are amazing birds with a fairly complex reasoning system that has been 
tested and recorded. I really enjoyed the videos this morning and couldn't help
but watch in awe at Oliver's talents.

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh Terry, I never knew that the African Greys could talk so many word & clear... Really enjoyed this. You are also so Super with Computers. No wonder your Birds are so smart.
Happy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

Really amazing..!

I enjoyed these very much.

Be fine with me if our Pigeons could talk too!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy said:


> Oh Terry, I never knew that the African Greys could talk so many word & clear... Really enjoyed this. You are also so Super with Computers. No wonder your Birds are so smart.
> Happy


Well, Happy and all .. Oliver certainly isn't my bird, but Junebug is, and she's quite amazing.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW, I have never heard an African Grey talk in such a human voice. Or any bird, for that matter.  Not in such a deep voice, that is. Hana (my Princess of Wales) used to belong to a family with a baby, and she will sometimes do the "talking-to-baby-" voice when she says "Hi baby, tickle tickle," lol. What cool videos!!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I know this is an old post, but wow did I just laugh my &*^$* off! This was seriously entertaining and soooo amazing Terry! If I ever got a parrot, it would be an African Gray! OMG, I'm in love with Oliver!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cricket said:


> I know this is an old post, but wow did I just laugh my &*^$* off! This was seriously entertaining and soooo amazing Terry! If I ever got a parrot, it would be an African Gray! OMG, I'm in love with Oliver!


They are quite amazing birds, Cricket. My Junebug is an extremely good talker and an amazing mimic of voices and all kinds of sounds.

I really loved the one of Oliver with the broken remote control and saying "I'm in BIG trouble". Too funny!

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*oliver videos*

Those videos were great. I think the cutest part is that you can tell Oliver's male human really loves him. I love the one called "Oliver's Normal Day" because of the say Oliver mimics "See you in the MOOOrning, good buddy."

So sweet.


----------

